# Suggestions for a complete beginner



## Doyle (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I've decided to start learning a martial art next month when I  start university and although I've already done some research into the  different disciplines available, I would like to get some other  suggestions and opinions from you guys.

I'm a 19 year old guy, reasonably athletic and I've been weight training for about a year and a half.

I'm not really interested in learning the history side of martial arts  or ones that deal with weapons. Ideally I would like to do something  that involves both striking and grappling but I am also open to  disciplines that focus on just one of these areas.

The primary reason for me starting a martial art isn't self defence  although that would be a good benefit. I'd quite like to do something  that can be done competitively as a sport but it needs to incorporate a  reasonable amount of self defence also.

I'll be going to Loughborough University so ideally looking for schools  within the Loughborough area. Additionally my uni has some martial arts  society's (Freestyle kickboxing, Judo, Jiu Jitsu, MMA, Shaolin Kung Fu,  Shotokan Karate, Wado Ryu Karate and Taekwondo) so these are options for  me too.

Any opinions would be massively appreciated


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 22, 2011)

MMA or Freestyle Kickboxing.

If you dont want to deal with Tradition, regardless of its benefits - And just want to learn it for the Competition Sport, thats the way to go.
They dont teach Self Defense Specifically, but Trust Me when I say that what youd learn from either of these would work Swell in an Engagement.

If you have any Questions, would you kindly PM me, since flicking back to Threads to check for Responses is a bit time consuming for me personally - But i can assure you, my Responses would be needlessly thorough


----------



## jiujitsumonkey (Aug 22, 2011)

I would def recommend a muay thai gym, which is a great striking and competitive art.  Very little history to almost none at all in most gyms.  Next on the list I'd say join a reputable MMA gym.  That will include the same striking aspect you'll find in muay thai with the addition of grappling.


----------



## lma (Aug 25, 2011)

Ive seen alot of articles recently about Karate vs Muay Thai on calories burned, but to me its the instructor. Also i've had alot of friends loose alot of weight thanks to Tae Kwon Do . This is presuming your joining for fitness reasons.

If your joining for compitive reason's maybe Tae Kwon Do may be your best bet inless the Karate class is part of a large reputable association. In all honestly though doesnt matter what wee think join all them and see what one you like best.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say an MMA club. They will likely include techniques from various arts/styles with little to no history or tradition, but will satisfy both the self defense and competitive aspects you desire.

James


----------



## BP714 (Oct 1, 2011)

I would try to find a place outside of school.  To me the teaching done at universities are not very good unless you join a competitive club. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 1, 2011)

Loughborough University is known as a sports university, some of the best sports research comes out of there as do some of our best athletes in many disciplines. Nearby is one of the best MMA clubs in Europe, coached by Nathan Leverton it is an amazing place to train. Levo coaches pro fighters, he's one of the best coaches in the world. There is also an MMA club in the uni which Levo also coaches. Rob Hannis one of the other coaches is also brilliant, you really couldn't find a better place to train MMA! 

http://www.leicestershootfighters.co.uk/


----------

